# July 2021 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Aug 14, 2021)

Congratulations to @MSnowy for "Natures fireworks", July's winner.  Runners up were untitled by @jcdeboever and "Loon Chick..." by @mnmcote.


----------



## terri (Aug 14, 2021)

Congratulations!   This is a real stunner.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 14, 2021)

Goodness.  July must have been a long month to take up a whole year (as per title)😁😁😁😁

Worthy winner tho there were some real belters up for selection.  Well done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 14, 2021)

Wonderful shot! Congrats on a deserved win.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 14, 2021)

Great shot.....


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 14, 2021)

Congratulations,  well done.


----------



## enezdez (Aug 14, 2021)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## PJM (Aug 15, 2021)

Congratulations!  It is a beauty.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 15, 2021)

Congratulations, well done.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 22, 2021)

Late to the party but killer capture @MSnowy


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 28, 2021)

Well done!  Congratulations.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 30, 2021)

Been real busy, sorry I took so long to congratulate you! That's a great shot!


----------

